# Effexor Stops working?



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I am taking Effexor 75mgs right now; on about month 3 or so. It just seems like it has stopped workind.







I am crying a lot again and cant handle being around a lot of people. My "fog" I was in before has come back as well; an inability to concentrate and I make a LOT of mistakes at work.Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

It could be that you just need a higher dosage. After three months your body is adjusted to the dosage and for you it may not be enough. My sister was on 75 but after a few months she added another 75 and it made all the difference. Take care.


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

California is probably right. The highest dose recommended is 225 mg a day so there is room for an increase. as well the pill comes in a 37.5mg tablet so it can be raised slowly to the point where you can feel an improvement. Make an appointment to see your doctor or psychiatrist as soon as possible as you do not have to feel this way. Good luck and take good care.Squeaker


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, Auroraheart..it is time to bump your dose. Talk to the doctor. I did the same on 75 mg. My doctor put me on up to 150 mg. and once I reached my desired level, I saw a huge difference. But, and I say BUT again, after three months on the 150 mg., my body no longer needed that strength, and I ask the doctor to lower me back to .75 mg., and have been fine since.














Your body is trying to tell you something, dear..


----------

